# Trial Biker aus Forchheim - Fürth - Nürnberg ?



## Aegaron (25. April 2013)

Heyho leute, 

habe erst vor kurzem mit dem tiral biken angefangen, und alleine tut es sich irgendwie verdammt schwer was auf die beine zu bekommen bzw aufs bike 

so nun die frage ob es hier leute aus Nürnberg - Fürth - Forchheim gibt mit denen man mal ne runde um die häuser usw ziehen könnte 

Peace im out  

P.S Komme aus Baiersdorf also von allen städten nicht weit entfernt


----------



## microbat (25. April 2013)

Hi - mach doch kein neues "Fass" auf und guckst du:

Themen im Forum : Frankenland, Oberpfalz und Niederbayern

 Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach Fränkische - Teil 2
Biker in rund um Erlangen gesucht
Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht - Teil 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. April 2013)

bleibt nur die Frage zu klären, ob du Trail oder Trial-Biker suchst. Für ersteres hätte topolino recht, für letzteres ist ein neuer Thread schon sinnvoll.


----------



## lowfat (25. April 2013)

für das Thema Trial gibt es sogar einen eigenen Bereich im Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=90
Den Trialgarten in Erlangen (hinterm Easthouse) kennst Du, oder?


----------



## Hozenplotz (3. Mai 2013)

Hay, suchst du noch einen zum TIraL biken wenn noch Interesse, dann einfach melden. Komme aus Raum Schwabach, hätte am Sonntag Zeit.


----------



## Paul2903 (16. Juli 2015)

Aegaron schrieb:


> Heyho leute,
> 
> habe erst vor kurzem mit dem tiral biken angefangen, und alleine tut es sich irgendwie verdammt schwer was auf die beine zu bekommen bzw aufs bike
> 
> ...


Ich hätte interesse und komme aus Forchheim


----------



## Whitty (23. Juli 2015)

Bin neu und komme aus Forchheim. Bisher nur etwas im Kellerwald unterwegs gewesen und den Schlangentrail getestet


----------



## Sportback513 (27. Juli 2015)

Whitty schrieb:


> Bin neu und komme aus Forchheim. Bisher nur etwas im Kellerwald unterwegs gewesen und den Schlangentrail getestet



Servus,

Komme auch aus der Ecke (W'bach).
Kennst du schon die Trails und Abfahrten bei der Kanzel?
Da sind ein paar schöne flowige dabei...


----------



## g4mbler (20. September 2015)

Bin auch aus Forchheim und immer mal wieder am Kanzeltrail unterwegs.


----------



## IRONMANq (21. September 2015)

Um was ghets hier jetzt eigentlich ? ) 

zum Verständnis:

Trail :














Trial :























Trial steht beim Biken für "Versuch".


----------



## Sportback513 (21. September 2015)

Ich denke mal bis zum Beitrag #6 ging es ums Trial-Biken.
Im Beitrag #7 wird der Schlangentrail erwähnt,das ist definitiv 
ein Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2016)

Whitty schrieb:


> Schlangentrail



der ist in FO?


----------



## microbat (2. Januar 2016)

Guggst ins strada


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2016)

Ich nutze kein strava ...


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Januar 2016)

Der Trail kommt nach der Kanzel Stevie, ist aber zu 90% der Zeit unfahrbar weil riesen Sauerei. Ist eh halb so toll und mit ohne Flow


----------

